# Help needed with Javex bottle



## Hallibag (Mar 26, 2020)

I know Javex bottles are, generally, very common and, for many collectors, uninteresting. Nevertheless, I have a Javex bottle that I’ve been unable to identify. I’ve searched but haven’t found a match for it, with its unusual handle. I’m sure the members here are likely familiar with it, though, so can anyone tell me when this bottle dates to? Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow that is a weird one.  Never seen that one before.  Guessing that "RD 38" means Registered 1938, and the bottle doesn't look much newer than that so I'd guess it's from around the 1940s.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hallibag said:


> I know Javex bottles are, generally, very common and, for many collectors, uninteresting. Nevertheless, I have a Javex bottle that I’ve been unable to identify. I’ve searched but haven’t found a match for it, with its unusual handle. I’m sure the members here are likely familiar with it, though, so can anyone tell me when this bottle dates to? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 204579View attachment 204576
> View attachment 204577
> View attachment 204578


I don’t personally know anything about it but I have one too and it’s one of my favorite bottles I own although I’m sure it’s one of the common ones your talking about.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 27, 2020)

Cool.  That's a brand I had not heard of.  The lug probably helped to hold on to the bottle, especially for small hands.  Bleach is one slippery cat.  I used to pitch Clorox bottles, but now I try to get one of each and display them on top of the cabinets in the laundry room.  The old charcoal iron is one of the many relics Daddy had.  Still has pieces of charred wood inside.


----------



## Hallibag (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks to all who’ve replied!


----------

